

How FeeFighters saved startups $50 million a year in credit card fees - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/29/how-feefighters-saved-startups-50-million-a-year-in-credit-card-fees/

======
leftnode
FeeFighters definitely has one of the most professional and usable interfaces
I've ever used. It's gorgeous, not overdone, and functional.

Edit: Wow, even more the guy behind TSS Radio started it. Huge supporter of
Howard Stern and Bubba the Love Sponge, very happy to support Fee Fighters
even more now.

------
namunkin
Wow - I've become a huge fan of feefighters over the past couple of months...
This is awesome - great job guys! I had no idea that they already had high
profile customers like stackoverflow and Okcupid

------
blackhabit
FeeFighters was amazing when I was setting up my merchant services! They even
wrote about my company <http://bit.ly/h9sESp>

------
mcdowall
I don't want to be a hater but I can't say I've had the best service, I've
sent 3 emails around my solution needs (one directly to Sheel from a comment
he placed here on HN) but no response, from the looks of the other comments
maybe mines a one off.

~~~
pitdesi
Oh no! I couldn't find the email in question- it's entirely possible that I
deleted it off my phone accidentally. Please re-send and I'll get back to you
tonight

~~~
mcdowall
I will re send, thanks for your help.

------
bquinn
Any word on when it will be available outside the US, particularly in the UK?

~~~
pitdesi
Unfortunately, we don't have any plans to launch in the UK in the short term.
It's too hard to build the competitive marketplace we need to do in each
country. We're launching Canada later this week.

